

Clueless in Costco - tokenadult
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/16/clueless-in-costco/

======
ScottWhigham
What is this article about? Eventually, in the 10th paragraph, Costco is
mentioned but I can't figure out why. Here are the final three paragraphs:

"Speaking of my newspaper — please, it’s the holidays, a time for indulgence
in all things — they recently discovered a newsworthy item from the Mountain
West: Jews in Montana. Imagine!

One more bit of news on this front: the nation’s first elected Jewish governor
was a Western man. And a Democrat. In Idaho. Moses Alexander governed the land
of famous potatoes from 1915 to 1919.

As a longtime Western representative of The New York Times, which is well read
in these provinces, I feel the rub of faux-rube pandering both ways. Here,
people are amazed I can find Twitty, Texas, on a map, and — more surprising,
can vouch for the peach cobbler. There, the wonder is that I know which side
of the plate to keep the salad fork. Sort of."

Why are people upvoting this article? Truly - and I am not being sarcastic
here - I don't get it. I read it but still don't understand it.

~~~
tokenadult
What the article is about is how little people in the eastern United States
know about the western United States. Costco is used as an example because it
is a large business corporation, in the news fairly often, that was founded in
the west.

